# Hallo aus der Oberpfalz



## sternchen30 (20. Aug. 2011)

Hallo 
Nachdem ich mich schon einige Zeit hier im Forum umsehe , möchte ich mich und unseren fast neuen Gartenteich (bald 2 Monate alt)  vorstellen.
Endlich ist mein großer Traum von einem Teich in Erfüllung gegangen (hab ich eigentlich zu meinen 40 Geburtstag geschenkt bekommen aber musste noch 2 Jahre darauf warten)
Habe viel bei euch gelesen und gelernt und auch nachgemacht zB die Schwimminseln.
Nach ca. 2 Wochen sind dann auch die Schwebealgen in unseren neuen Teich eingezogen, zum Glück konnte ich hier eifrig lesen, was ich tun und zu lassen habe
Keine Chemie und viele Pflanzen, habe ich dann auch getan. Pflanzen müssten jetzt so 40 Stück drin sein.
Langsam (zu langsam!!!)wird es auch wieder, wie man auf den Bildern sieht. Am Anfang hatte ich eine Sichttiefe von ca. 10cm, jetzt sind es ca. 50cm
Auf Filter und so möchte ich gerne verzichten,hoffe es klappt auch wenn Fische darin sind, auf diese möchte ich nicht verzichten. Es sind 2 Solarpumpen im Teich die kleine für den Keramikfisch und  die zweite für den Quellstein.
Hoffe es klappt auch wenn Fische darin sind, auf diese möchte ich nicht verzichten. Diese hab ich ca. vor einer Woche rein 5 Goldfische, 3 Shubunkins, 2 EURO Kois, 3 Sarasa und ein paar sehr kleine die hab ich geschenkt bekommen, wir wissen aber noch nicht welche es sind Goldfische oder __ Moderlieschen. Nicht schimpfen ich hätte noch länger warten müssen mit den Fischen, konnte aber nicht mehr widerstehen!!!
Die Wasserwerte sind gut, habe ich gestern gemessen alles im grünen Bereich.
Fertig sind wir noch lange nicht, nächste Woche kommt noch das runde Pflaster am Teich und die Teichrandgestaltung ist auch noch nicht abgeschlossen, das kann noch länger dauern. Ob man überhaupt mal fertig ist???
Das letzte Bild ist unsere Katze Lara, sie sitzt gerne mal am Teich und beobachtet die Fische, keine Angst unsere Katze ist zu dumm um einen Fisch zu fangen!!! Denk ich jedenfalls!!
Im übrigen ich heiße Ingrid.
Medium 17827 anzeigen


----------



## robsig12 (20. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Hallo aus der Oberpfalz*

Hallo Ingrid,
herzlich Willkommen im Forum. PLZ 95... Oberpfalz?

Zu Deinem Teich, gefällt mir und ja die Fische sind zu früh rein gekommen. Es dürfte sich bis zum Winter nicht das volle Gleichgewicht gebildet haben.

Zur Sache ohne Technik. Mit 2 Koi im Teich wirst Du ohne Filterung nicht lange klar kommen, ausser Du wechselst sehr grosszügig wöchentlich Wasser. Solarpumpen sind gant nett, haben aber auch wenig Leistung, und schaffen im Dunklem keine Umwelzung bzw. Bewegung auf dem Wasser, und gerade hier wäre diese zur Sauerstoffeinbringung sehr wichtig.


----------



## Joerg (20. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Hallo aus der Oberpfalz*

Hallo Ingrid,
herzlich willkommen.
Das ist ja mal ein schönes Geschenk - ich hab mir alles selber buddeln müssen. Viel Spaß mit dem Teich.

Wie hattest du dir das denn mit dem biologischen Gleichgewicht langfristig gedacht?
Noch sind es nur 5 Goldfische und es könnten dann nächstes Jahr 50 sein.
Diese Menge hab ich früher auch immer im Frühjahr verschenkt.
Die Wasserwerte sollten wegen dem großen Volumen und den noch kleinen Fischen erst mal nur langsam verändern. Nächstes Jahr wird sich das schnell ändern.
Aus meiner Sicht kommst du langfristig nicht ohne passenden Filter aus.


----------



## sternchen30 (20. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Hallo aus der Oberpfalz*

Hallo Robert,
es ist noch Oberpfalz aber Oberfranken ist nicht weit weg.
Die große Solarpumpe pumpt ca. 1250l in der Stunde wenn die Sonne scheint fast 8 Stunden am Tag, sie geht auch noch wenn es etwas wolkig ist.
Bei der kleinen weis ich es gerade nicht.
Sollte es Schwierigkeiten geben, werde ich natürlich sofort reagieren aber bis jetzt ist alles Ok.
Zur Zeit sieht alles noch ziemlich leer aus im und um den Teich, da die Pflanzen noch recht klein sind aber die Pflanzen im Teich fangen langsam an zu wachsen.


----------



## sternchen30 (20. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Hallo aus der Oberpfalz*

Hallo Jörg,
auf das Geschenk musste ich auch 2 Jahre warten, zuerst musste das Gartenhaus gebaut werden.
Da hab ich auch ein Bild, ist aber vom Frühjahr und da haben wir um das Gartenhaus alles neu angepflanzt


 
Dachte das die Pflanzen viel regeln und ich ohne Filter auskomme, man wird es sehen.
Wo ich die kleinen Fische her habe sind es auch mindestens 50 Fischchen wenn nicht mehr.


----------



## robsig12 (21. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Hallo aus der Oberpfalz*

Wenn man genau auf das Bild vom Gartenhaus kann man ein Benutzerbild erkennen. 

Dieses Jahr wird es schon noch gut gehen, weil die Fische sind klein. Koi im Teich und eine ordentliche Bepflanzung können meist nicht erreicht werden. In den seltesnsten Fällen gibt es viele Unterwasserpflanzen, da diese als Abwechslung auf dem Speiseplan stehen, und so schnell kann man nicht schauen, sind die alle bis zum Stengel weg. Eine kleine Pumpe mit mind. 4000 Liter in der Stunde, und wenigstens ein Druckfilter mit einer UVC integriert würde ich dir schon empfehlen. Ausserdem sollte der Teich dann im Herbst und Frühjahr vom Schlamm und Laubresten am Boden befreit werden, was sich ohne Filterung unweigerlich ansammelt.
Für den Winter solltest Du dir jetzt auch schon gedanken machen. Ich würde hier ein kleines Luftpümpchen empfehlen, das in einer Styroporbox in Teichnähe aufgestellt wird, und den Teich nicht ganz zufrieren lässt.


----------



## Sveni (21. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Hallo aus der Oberpfalz*

Hallo Ingrid,

schönes Gartenhäuschen, schöner Teich!

Ich muß mich meinen Vorschreibern, vor allem Robert, anschließen.
Die Kois werden deine Bepflanzung dezimieren, zumindest den Unterwasserbereich.
Mit minimalem Aufwand, auch in finanzieller Sicht, lässt sich aber für deine Teichgröße ein Filter kaufen/bauen und installieren.
Dies sollte spätestens im nächsten Frühjahr passieren. 

Da du ja nicht soweit weg wohnst, kann ich hier auch gern mit praktischen Tipps helfen!

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## sternchen30 (21. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Hallo aus der Oberpfalz*

Hallo Sveni,
hab mal nachgesehen, du bist ca. 80km von uns weg.
Bis jetzt kann ich noch nicht klagen das die Fische die Pflanzen anfressen.
Finanziell wäre das kein Problem aber ich bin eher ein Naturmensch darum würde ich mir  nie UVC in den Teich, daran gedacht habe ich schon einmal aber sehr schnell wieder verworfen. Auch kommt keine Chemie in den Teich. 
Warten wir mal das Frühjahr ab wie es wird, eines habe ich in den 2 Monaten schon gelernt man muss Geduld haben mit einen Teich.
Für den Winter muss ich mir noch was einfallen lassen, hatte auch an einen Eisfreihalter gedacht.
Bei den Bild mit den Gartenhaus bin ich wirklich zu sehen, hab gedacht das fällt keinen auf 
Heute habe ich wieder ein paar Zentimeter mehr Sichtiefe, endlich trägt meine Arbeit Früchte.
 
Hier sieht man meinen Keramikfisch aber er muss noch etwas höher raus, hat etwas zuviel geregnet in den letzten Tagen und jede Menge Arbeit gibt es noch rund um den Teich.


----------



## robsig12 (21. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Hallo aus der Oberpfalz*

Ein Tip noch, Du schreibst hat in den letzten Tagen viel geregnet. Es macht Sinn an einer Stelle wo es passt einen Notüberlauf für solche Fälle einzuplanen. Kostet so gut wie nichts, aber sehr Sinnvoll bei längerem Regen, oder im Frühjahr bei Eisschmelze. Einfach an einer Stelle die Folie etwas niedriger legen.


----------



## sternchen30 (22. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Hallo aus der Oberpfalz*

Hallo,
haben wir schon gemacht, mussten zwar nochmals nacharbeiten sonst wäre das Wasser vorne ausgelaufen aber jetzt läuft es hinten aus.
Heute fangen an zu Pflastern leider können wir nur einen Ring Granitsteine verlegen  das Hauptpflaster ist noch nicht da .
Im übrigen heute wieder etwas mehr Sichttiefe, nach den aufstehen geh ich sofort an den Teich, legt sich das irgendwann wieder, meine Familie und Nachbarn lachen mich schon langsam aus


----------



## Bad Girl (22. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Hallo aus der Oberpfalz*

Hallo,
Also wir haben unseren Teich auch erst seit Frühjahr und ich muss dir sagen, das deine Fische sich irgendwann über deine Unterwasserfauna hermachen. Ich dachte auch Pah nicht meine Fische . Aber was soll ich sagen?  Im Hauptteich gibt es keine Unterwasserpflanzen mehr und auch bestimmte Wasserpflanzen werden ziemlich attackiert. In den Nebenteichen wächst es dann doch gut und entwickelt sich prima (Sind ja auch keine Fische drin! )
Was das Nachschauen jeden Mogen betrifft: NEIN!!!! Es hört net auf. Ich schau jeden Morgen nach meinem Teich und zähl auch die Fische durch !
Das ist die Teichsucht!!!!!!


----------



## sternchen30 (22. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Hallo aus der Oberpfalz*

Hallo,
hoffentlich bleiben meine Fische anständig, welche Pflanzen haben deine nicht angefressen?
Habt Ihr auch die schönen Schwebealgen gehabt?
Ok dann bin ich schon total Teichsüchtig


----------



## Bad Girl (22. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Hallo aus der Oberpfalz*

__ Blutweiderich und __ Schilf, ebenso die Sumpfschwertliliendie haben die gehengelassen. Vll hier und da mal an den Wurzeln gezupft aber mehr nicht. __ Wasserstern geht gar nicht, ausser du separierst ihn komplett von den Fischen.
Schwebealgen hatten wir auch. Unser Wasser war giftgrün, ebenso mein Sand in der Uferzone. Aber ein guter Druckfilter (Immer wieder Danke Heiko) und ein Sonnensegel über den Uferzonen brachte Abhilfe.
In machen Ecken wo das Wasser eher steht als umgewälzt wird, finden sich noch mal ein paar Fadenalgen, ist aber nicht der Rede wert.


----------



## sternchen30 (22. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Hallo aus der Oberpfalz*

__ Wasserstern hab ich zum Glück nicht aber vom __ Quellmoos und __ Wasserpest schwimmen immer wieder Stängel oben. Binde sie dann an einen Stein und versenke es wieder.
Um die Krebsscheren schwimmen sie immer gern aber angefressen haben sie es noch nicht.
Fadenalgen habe ich noch keine gefunden. Zum Glück wird es jetzt von Tag zu Tag besser mit den Schwebealgen. 
Hab mir auch schon überlegt einen kleinen Nebentisch nur für die Pflanzen zu bauen sollten die Fische nicht anständig bleiben.


----------



## Bad Girl (22. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Hallo aus der Oberpfalz*

Wenn du den Platz hast, würd ich auf jeden Fall einen kleinen Nebenteich emphelen. Du kannst Unterwasserpflanzen nachzüchten, es bietet dir ne Möglichkeit auch Pflanzen anzusetzten die dein Fische sonst zu Salat verarbeiten.
Eigentlich sagt man wenn die Schwebealgen weg sind, kommen die Fadenalgen, aber da haben wir ziemlich Glück. Aber du kannst deine Fische auch zur Algenvernichtung einsetzten. Wenn du sie knapp an Kunstfutter hälst und sie an die Teichpflanzen nicht rangehen "schnurpseln" sie die Algen.
Wenn dein Teich virigel Sonne hat, musst auf jeden Fall für Schatten sorgen, denn jeder weiss Algen sind megahungrig nach Sonne und Überdüngung.


----------



## sternchen30 (22. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Hallo aus der Oberpfalz*

Platz habe wir genügend aber ich muss meinen GG überzeugen und das kann etwas schwieriger werden. Sonnensegel kommt nächstes Jahr, jetzt rentiert es sich nicht mehr. 
Füttere die Fische zur Zeit einmal am Tag, ist das zuviel?


----------



## sternchen30 (22. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Hallo aus der Oberpfalz*

Hab mir Deine Bilder angesehen, sehr schön geworden.
Wie groß ist der kleine Teich.
So ungefähr hab ich mir das auch vorgestellt, ein Fertigbecken reicht da.
Die grüne Brühe kommt mir bekannt vor. 
Welche Fische hast du?


----------



## Bad Girl (22. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Hallo aus der Oberpfalz*

Ne jetzt is es nicht zuviel, weil die müssenja auch ne Speckschicht für den Winter haben. Aber nicht mehr als sie in 1-2Minuten aufgefressen haben. Aber für nächstes Jahr kannst du es eigentlich reduzieren. Wir füttern in der Sommerzeit einmal die Woche. Jetzt haben wir es auf dreimal gesteigert.
Klar für Sonnensegel is die Zeit jetzt durch,aber ich bereue es nicht. Wir wurden auch viel belächelt. "Guckt euch die an, da kriegt der Teich Schatten " Aber da musste als Teich besitzter durch. Du weißt ja für was dus machst, nämlich das die Algen weniger werden.
Ich werd mal zusehen das ich aktuelle Bilder reinstelle, weil die Pflanzen rings und im TEich haben echt Fortschritt gemacht.
Wir hatten ursprünglich einen 5-6000l Teich geplant, ja geplant...........!
Gekommen ist es anders. Nach viel Ausmessen und berechnen waren es dann 17000l. So ist es bei der Teichsucht. Hier ein bisschen Erde weg und da noch ein bisschen. Da an der Site noch was tiefer und dort noch........ so zieht es sich.

An Fischen haben wir Goldies, Shubunkies, Nasen 1 Koi und 1 __ Wels und noch 3 Teichmuscheln.

Welchen der kleinen meist du? Der obere hat ca. 150 l und der untere hat 250 l.


----------



## Joerg (22. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Hallo aus der Oberpfalz*

Bis das Wasser ohne UVC klar wird, musst du sicher noch einige Meter zurücklegen.
Das kann nicht schaden, mache täglich auch Kontrollgänge - aber nicht wegen dem klaren Wasser.


----------



## Bad Girl (22. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Hallo aus der Oberpfalz*

Wir hatten auch giftgrüne Brühe und ich habe einen 2 x 36 Watt UVC dran (Ungeduldskauf). Habe den Filter allerdings nur 48 St laufen lassen, denn das kleine Männlein im Ohr schrie: Hab Geduld, wenns Klar werden soll, dann macht das der Teich alleine.
Und so hängt der riesige UVC an meinem Regenfass, das TEichwasser läuft durch aber die Lampen sind nicht an. Nach 6 Wochen beten:beten:beten Lieber Gott schenk mir Geduld :beten:beten:beten) hatte ich meine Sichtiefe von 135 cm wieder.

Also übe dich in Geduld, auch wenns schwer fällt!


----------



## sternchen30 (22. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Hallo aus der Oberpfalz*

Also UVC kommt nicht in Frage, das muss nicht sein und wenn der Teich nicht ganz klar wird ist das auch nicht so schlimm.  Geduld habe ich jetzt aber vor 2 Wochen wäre ich beinahe soweit gewesen und hätte alles rein nur das er klar wird. Die Sichttiefe dürfte jetzt so ca. 70cm sein, jeden Tag etwas mehr, dann passt das schon.
Gebe den Fischen immer so eine kleine Handvoll und die sind so gierig!!!
Teichmuscheln hab ich auch 5 Stück, heute hab ich 2 Stück entdeckt nach dem die Brühe sich langsam klärt.
Da sind 2 kleine Teiche!! Muss ich mir dann nochmals genauer ansehen, heute Nachmittag hab ich es am iPad auf der Terrasse angesehen, wahrscheinlich übersehen.
Ja die lieben Nachbarn!!! 
Bei uns ist das nicht so schlimm da wir ja demnächst das runde Pflaster haben und da kommt die Bananenbank hin und ein kleiner Tisch ( oder auch nicht, bin mir noch nicht sicher) und das Sonnensegel kommt dann da drüber und etwas über den Teich, dann fällt das nicht so auf.


----------

